# button deaktivieren



## gokappi (19. Dez 2006)

hallo, ich möchte die buttons oben im fenster deaktivieren (die zum schließen, kleiner-, größer-machen).
wie geht so etwas??


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class fenster
extends Frame
{
  public static void main(String[] args)
  {
    fenster wnd = new fenster();
    wnd.setVisible(true);
  }

  public fenster()
  {
    super("Geschachtelte Layoutmanager, Teil II");
    setSize(300,200);
    //Panel 1
    Panel panel1 = new Panel();
    panel1.setLayout(new GridLayout(3,2));
    panel1.add(new Button("Button1"));
    panel1.add(new Button("Button2"));
    panel1.add(new Button("Button3"));
    panel1.add(new Button("Button4"));
    panel1.add(new Button("Button5"));
    panel1.add(new Button("Button6"));
    //Panel 2
    Panel panel2 = new Panel();
    panel2.setLayout(new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.RIGHT));
    panel2.add(new Button("Abbruch"));
    panel2.add(new Button("OK"));
    //Hauptfenster
    setLayout(new BorderLayout());
    add(panel1, BorderLayout.CENTER);
    add(panel2, BorderLayout.SOUTH);
  }
}
```


----------



## The_S (19. Dez 2006)

setUndecorated(true);

bzw.

JDialog

bzw.

setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.DO_NOTHING_ON_CLOSE);


----------



## gokappi (19. Dez 2006)

und wie soll ich dies einfügen? JDialog ist swing. soll ich das ganze programm umschreiben??


----------



## The_S (20. Dez 2006)

Achso, du arbeitest mit AWT. Sry hab ich übersehen. Dann verwende einen Dialog. Bei einem Frame könntest du die Methode setUndecorated verwenden. Dann ist der komplette Rahmen weg. Wenn du ein Schließen verhindern möchtest, musst du unter AWT mit einem WindowListener arbeiten.


----------

